# My 2013 Utah Bear Hunt



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is my 2013 Utah bear. It was a lot of work, a lot of fun and all well worth it. Thanks to all my friends and family that helped out during this hunt we spent lots of time collecting and hauling bait. I was very lucky to draw this tag being my first year being eligible since drawing in 2010 and had decided that if I was going to take a bear it would need to be a big one.

We started getting pictures of this bear a couple of weeks ago and I knew he was a good bear, but wanted to see him in person before deciding whether he was big enough.
Here are a few trail camera pictures of him: 






After seeing this bear I decided that not only was he big enough, but one of the coolest color phaze bears I have seen.




Some of the Team that helped with this hunt, thanks everybody:


My 6 month old daughter got to be there for the photos of daddy's bear, she was having fun:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very very nice! I like the color of that big guy too. Congratulations!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice bear. congrats love the color. the last pic i love it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome dude! Great bear and yeah that last pic makes it:smile:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's cooler than the other side of the pillow. Congratulations!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

goob I love how you always say that.


----------

